# Triangulum boost



## Radkins80 (Aug 26, 2020)

Anyone know how long the Triangulum boost has been out of stock? Or an ETA of when it will be back?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 27, 2020)

Radkins80 said:


> Anyone know how long the Triangulum boost has been out of stock? Or an ETA of when it will be back?


I’m not sure if you’ve already researched this, but the Isosceles Boost has the Triangulum mode along with a Grind and Integrated Pre mode, so if you’re waiting for a board to come back in stock anyways, I’d highly recommend that instead for the flexibility.


----------



## Radkins80 (Aug 27, 2020)

It's out of stock too. Was not a fan of the Fortin Grind pedal so there's no real benefit for me to go that route. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Robert (Aug 27, 2020)

They're here today but it'll be later before I get them added to the site.

Right in the middle of some construction in the shipping area.


----------



## dlazzarini (Aug 27, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> I’m not sure if you’ve already researched this, but the Isosceles Boost has the Triangulum mode along with a Grind and Integrated Pre mode, so if you’re waiting for a board to come back in stock anyways, I’d highly recommend that instead for the flexibility.


I was always under the impression that the grind and 33 were virtually the same pedal. The guy from plague scythe studios compared the eq curves and they were identical. I thought the isosceles was a combo of the integrated preamp, the 33 and a 410 boost. I may be completely wrong. I don’t know for sure. I’ve built the isosceles and it’s awesome but I’m pretty sure I’ve got the goggles labeled wrong, lol. I went back and forth with the schematic trying to make sense of it.


----------



## Robert (Aug 27, 2020)

SW1
Up - Integral
Down - 410

SW2 (410 mode)
Up - Triangulum
Down - Crush


----------



## Radkins80 (Aug 27, 2020)

Robert said:


> They're here today but it'll be later before I get them added to the site.
> 
> Right in the middle of some construction in the shipping area.


That is awesome! I already have enclosures and parts to build 2 of these ready to go!!


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 27, 2020)

I put a switch on my Triangulum to switch between ‘triangulum’ and ‘crush’ mode from the isosceles, just adding a resistor in one part of the circuit.

subtle difference.

I thought about getting the isosceles but I already had the Integral from when it was released.  Also one knob pedals look cool.


----------



## dlazzarini (Aug 27, 2020)

Robert said:


> SW1
> Up - Integral
> Down - 410
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I have them even more messed up than I thought, lol. I must have been seriously dyslexic that day


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 28, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> Thanks for that. I have them even more messed up than I thought, lol. I must have been seriously dyslexic that day


All I can tell you is that the different modes (switches) sound different lol. I posted a build report of my build of it with a demo video to hear the differences.


----------

